

Hello WP7 "Mango" - kenjackson
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/johnalioto/archive/2011/04/13/10153420.aspx

======
destraynor
Have to say, I'm at Mix11 at the moment, and both the keynote and the hands on
demos with the phone are quite impressive.

Unlike many android phones which mimic the iPhone style grid of icons, WP7
have gone for something unique. It's hard to equate this upgrade to any
particular iOS upgrade in particular, but it's an impressive update.

2 interesting features * Custom tiles - you can have a particular part of an
app on your home screen. e.g. the DM section of your Twitter app, The Bugs Tab
of your Bug tracking app, or the "Flight" section of your TripIt App etc. *
Full background processing (including uploading/downloading) & fast app
switching.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Android wasn't mimicking iOS by the way. A grid of icons for links and
applications has been a staple UI component of computers and phones for well
over a decade.

iOS goes for pure shortcuts, WP7 goes for pure widgets, and Android has a mix
of both. That being said, WP7's implementation of a widget home screen / phone
"desktop" is quite nicely done. I agree with you that this upcoming update is
impressive to say the least.

~~~
destraynor
Re: Android mimicking iPhone, okay I'll concede a grid of icons had been done
before iOs, if you concede that Android clearly took a lot of guidance from
precisely how iOS did it.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Oh most definitely.

------
unp3rs0n
My prediciton is that by end of the year, WP7 will compete on an equal footing
with Android and iOS in terms of feature parity. It might still have an order
of magnitude less number of apps, but I suspect that with the opening up of
this richer API, the app situation will be much improved as well. This will
set up Nokia's entry to the market in 2012. Combining WP7 with good hardware
and services like turn-by-turn navigation and a huge retail channel is a
recipe for great sales. I am now beginning to believe that Nokia has made a
very smart bet.

~~~
iaskwhy
I'd say they also have some advantage design-wise. I might force myself to
play with its SDK because of this update...

~~~
Athtar
Looks like they are also planning allowing developers to get early access to
both the emulator and the OS image.

<https://twitter.com/BrandonWatson/statuses/58238479439630336>

------
Rokks
And here I am still waiting for the copy paste update...

------
sentinel
Any idea of when this update will be released?

~~~
kenjackson
Some time this year. But they haven't really been more specific than that. I'd
guess just before Thanksgiving, but that's not really an educated guess even.

